# The gift that keeps on giving



## Gunz (Jan 20, 2015)

Found out today I have _traumatic osteo-arthritis _in my left hip. This is from compensating (limping) for years from blast injuries to my left leg/foot/ankle. The reason I'm posting this is for you guys who've suffered trauma. They may or may not tell you that you can develop problems in later years. Also, if you've had TBI, weird things can happen. I had TBI but they didn't call it that back then. It was just called severe concussion. But I developed a traumatic cataract in my right eye about 6 months later.

So, bottom line is, be prepared if your past injuries come back to haunt you a bit later on. It's nothing to get down about because it's minor compared to the original, but it can be something of a surprise.


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2015)

When I deployed we were told to document every possible TBI, as symptoms can manifest 20 yrs or so later.
Even minor injuries in your 20's, can and probably will come back to haunt you in later life. 

Be smart, get them documented ASAP after occurrence.


----------



## Wench (Jan 20, 2015)

I just had microfracture done as part of a hip scope to treat grade IV osteoarthritis.   I'm almost 9 weeks out now and it appears to have been successful.  Pics of my OA (bone visible) and the microfracture process attached.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 20, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about herpes.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 21, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about herpes.



It burns when I pee, Doc.  Do you have a shot for that in your aid bag?


----------



## pardus (Jan 21, 2015)

policemedic said:


> It burns when I pee, Doc.  Do you have a shot for that in your aid bag?



Yeah, Motrin, now fuck off and do your job.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 21, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about herpes.



And I was totally like "surprise surprise, a Marine caught the clap" prior to opening the thread as well


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

policemedic said:


> It burns when I pee, Doc.  Do you have a shot for that in your aid bag?



3.2MM units of Procaine Pen G deep IM, preceeded 20 min with Probenecid 500mg po....   and the PPenG, right out of the fridge, both bullets at once, next to the sciatic/femoral nerve plexus on each side of the glutes...  that'll teach you, fucker.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 21, 2015)

pardus said:


> Yeah, Motrin, now fuck off and do your job.



Priceless..

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> And I was totally like "surprise surprise, a Marine caught the clap" prior to opening the thread as well


 
I don't need the Discovery Channel to teach me how to catch the crabs.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 3.2MM units of Procaine Pen G deep IM, preceeded 20 min with Probenecid 500mg po....   and the PPenG, right out of the fridge, both bullets at once, next to the sciatic/femoral nerve plexus on each side of the glutes...  that'll teach you, fucker.



Complete with 16ga needle to push that stuff into a muscle. Even with that, we had repeat customers:wall:.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Complete with 16ga needle to push that stuff into a muscle. Even with that, we had repeat customers:wall:.



we had a threepeat for 3 consecutive weeks....  it took my post above to stop him, since we did decide to bolus both bullets too...  oddly enough, he was limping on both legs when he left...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> we had a threepeat for 3 consecutive weeks....  it took my post above to stop him, since we did decide to bolus both bullets too...  oddly enough, he was limping on both legs when he left...



 LOL. Quite the learning curve.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 3.2MM units of Procaine Pen G deep IM, preceeded 20 min with Probenecid 500mg po....   and the PPenG, right out of the fridge, both bullets at once, next to the sciatic/femoral nerve plexus on each side of the glutes...  that'll teach you, fucker.


 
Wow, Holy shit. I'm glad you weren't the Corpsman on the USS Shreveport. He just gave me tetracycline.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Wow, Holy shit. I'm glad you weren't the Corpsman on the USS Shreveport. He just gave me tetracycline.



You don't fucking learn anything from oral tetracycline.... and... you are not guaranteed to kill all the nasty little germs  ...   some of the stuff out there now (due to the misuse of oral abx) now requires large multiple IV doses of Septra to kill (gonococcal infections have lost resistance to pennicillins and  multiple higher spectrum abx must be used together)....  and why he used a tetracycline for a Gonococcal or Syphillitic infection if you are not allergic to pennicillins....  ok.... I'll shut up now....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm allergic to penicillan. It wasn't syphilus, for chrissake. It was some chick in Morehead City. We had 3 weeks of anti-VD lectures before our Carib MEU and I caught it from my buddy's GFs _sister_. She was supposed to be _pure. _:wall::wall::wall: Four days out at sea and I'm the the first guy in the battalion landing team to come down with the burn and we hadn't even hit a foreign port.


Wait...why am I writing about this on the internet??!!


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 21, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm allergic to penicillan. It wasn't syphilus, for chrissake. It was some chick in Morehead City. We had 3 weeks of anti-VD lectures before our Carib MEU and I caught it from my buddy's GFs _sister_. She was supposed to be _pure. _:wall::wall::wall: Four days out at sea and I'm the the first guy in the battalion landing team to come down with the burn and we hadn't even hit a foreign port.
> 
> 
> Wait...why am I writing about this on the internet??!!



I don't know, but I quoted it just in case you come to your senses...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> I don't know, but I quoted it just in case you come to your senses...



You funny Pete-ah-san....  he's a Marine, he is insensible.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2015)

OMG someone apparently _filmed _my appointment at sickbay!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm allergic to penicillan. It wasn't syphilus, for chrissake. It was some chick in Morehead City. We had 3 weeks of anti-VD lectures before our Carib MEU and I caught it from my buddy's GFs _sister_. She was supposed to be _pure. _:wall::wall::wall: Four days out at sea and I'm the the first guy in the battalion landing team to come down with the burn and we hadn't even hit a foreign port.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 3.2MM units of Procaine Pen G deep IM, preceeded 20 min with Probenecid 500mg po....   and the PPenG, right out of the fridge, both bullets at once, next to the sciatic/femoral nerve plexus on each side of the glutes...  that'll teach you, fucker.


 
We think alike.  I've had that question posed to me more than once.  By the same Soldier.  :wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 3.2MM units of Procaine Pen G deep IM, preceeded 20 min with Probenecid 500mg po....   and the PPenG, right out of the fridge, both bullets at once, next to the sciatic/femoral nerve plexus on each side of the glutes...  that'll teach you, fucker.



Lol that is also why we have antibiotic resistance.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2015)

i had to throw lots of hate out as it's obvious you enjoyed treating those "Pure", "Innocent" lads.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> i had to throw lots of hate out as it's obvious you enjoyed treating those "Pure", "Innocent" lads.


 
Medics and Corpsmen, such angels in combat, have a way of turning gleefully sadistic when it comes to the common ills. I think they take a class in it.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 22, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Medics and Corpsmen, such angels in combat, have a way of turning gleefully sadistic when it comes to the common ills. I think they take a class in it.



Kinda.... actually we take a class in torturing those who fail to care for themselves and take easy steps to keep clean and healthy...   but filling other people's plantar blisters with tincture of benzoin is pretty fun:youllpay:... as is having to lance boils in the field without any anesthesia...   they're just lovely...  especially if the feet haven't been washed in 3 days of rucking:whatever::dead:, or the boil has really festered...  it's a joyous life....  wonderful smells and textures and such pleasant working conditions....  and then having to keep following up on those items....  or suturing a guy up who pushed his dull knife into his hand:wall:....  or treating a teammate who got giardia....   yuppers... we just torture the shit out of people with common ills....

You got the clap... again?  will elicit the evilest of glares from a medical guy.... especially if the dumbass has had it 5 times in the past 4 months....   and what you see as torture or sadism, is actually part of...  "the operator feels no pain"...   which is an adage that you learn in one of the schools.....

SO.... wrap that rascal, take care of your feet, know your field sanitation/hygiene and learn how to use a friggin knife....  and you won't have to worry about apparently sadistic medics.:wall:

This PSA was brought to you by medics for self awareness, LLC.


----------



## Wench (Jan 22, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You got the clap... again?  will elicit the evilest of glares from a medical guy.... especially if the dumbass has had it 5 times in the past 4 months....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> i had to throw lots of hate out as it's obvious you enjoyed treating those "Pure", "Innocent" lads.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 22, 2015)

Sometimes the only way to drive the point home is with pain.  I now know to never kick RP's pants, it only took 6 stitches in my foot to learn that.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 24, 2015)

I loved giving "hot patches" until I experienced it for myself.... We would also have to preform rectal exams for Paratroopers that hit the D.Z. too hard, onto their ass. P.A. (former 18D and other stuff) mandated for rectals to ensure 'hemacult negative". 

The process goes as this. Troop drop pants, bend over and medic (me) would lube finger up, hold troops one shoulder and insert finger to check rectal tone and for gross blood. Another medic would sneak in and grab the troops other shoulder, making the troop think he were violated. Rather funny yet fucked up. I laughed. P.A. laughed. Medics laughed. Troop cringed in the corner of the aid station. It was fun. 

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Not so much an expression of glee, as presumed it seems, but more of two medics agreeing on the frustration that drives us straight up the wall. We do not like doing the things that hurt others, quite the opposite in fact. The simple truth is that there is no other way to effect treatment.  We do point out, each and every time GNID is diagnosed; that condoms are cheaper, don't hurt, and are very effectve at STD prevention. Granted, it may not be the best forum to express said frustration, apologies if it has offended anyone.


 
I joke about it, Doc, but have great respect for most in the medical profession...and a sacred regard for combat medics, corpsmen and the helo crews who come into the shit to take us out of it. I took an EMT-B course a few years ago and almost finished it ...but it astounded me how much one had to learn just to get halfway through that basic level. No wonder MDs spend a third of their lives in school.

Now you and firemedic and x SF med and medichick et al can all get back to your trepanning fun


----------



## x SF med (Jan 24, 2015)

@Ocoka One ...   we use sharpened spoons for trepanning, not that fancy drill press thingie....   it doesn't fit in a ruck.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Kinda.... actually we take a class in torturing those who fail to care for themselves and take easy steps to keep clean and healthy...   but filling other people's plantar blisters with tincture of benzoin is pretty fun:youllpay:... as is having to lance boils in the field without any anesthesia...   they're just lovely...  especially if the feet haven't been washed in 3 days of rucking:whatever::dead:, or the boil has really festered...  it's a joyous life....  wonderful smells and textures and such pleasant working conditions....  and then having to keep following up on those items....  or suturing a guy up who pushed his dull knife into his hand:wall:....  or treating a teammate who got giardia....   yuppers... we just torture the shit out of people with common ills....
> 
> You got the clap... again?  will elicit the evilest of glares from a medical guy.... especially if the dumbass has had it 5 times in the past 4 months....   and what you see as torture or sadism, is actually part of...  "the operator feels no pain"...   which is an adage that you learn in one of the schools.....
> 
> ...



You allowed a team mate to go about with a dull knife? I'm gobsmacked.



x SF med said:


> @Ocoka One ...   we use sharpened spoons for trepanning, not that fancy drill press thingie....   it doesn't fit in a ruck.



And people say titanium sporks aren't worth it....


----------

